# How many MPG do you get out of your lorries?



## Escada2004 (14 February 2012)

Hi all, im currently in the process of upgrading my horsebox, wont be brand new but say 1996 would be the newest chassis. Can you all give me a rough idea of what MPG your lorries do? I am getting another 7.5t and have a few to look at but dont want to end up with a gas guzzler if i can help it 

As its valentines day i can offer chocolates and some fizz


----------



## Goldenstar (14 February 2012)

Never worked it out because it would seriously spoil my enjoyment.


----------



## measles (14 February 2012)

Ditto that!   With all costs in our new one is, I'm told, £1 per mile but I had my fingers in my ears and refuse to listen 

Have you made a decision about the one you were thinking of?


----------



## Escada2004 (14 February 2012)

measles said:



			Ditto that!   With all costs in our new one is, I'm told, £1 per mile but I had my fingers in my ears and refuse to listen 

Have you made a decision about the one you were thinking of?
		
Click to expand...

Hiya J, still awaiting photos  getting a bit frustrated so have been looking about. Another friend has a P reg Iveco that she is selling, and a friend of a friend has an M reg Man. So i will go and look at these over the weekend as they are local and i know they have been well looked after mechanically. My old Cargo i have at the moment is good on fuel even though it still seems to drink enough  i can prob do a 93 mile round trip costs me about £45 in the current one


----------



## measles (14 February 2012)

I was to get you pics as well - sorry.   Would you still like them?

My 7.5t Daf does about 400kms on £120 of diesel, very roughly.

New lorry had diesel in for the first time last week.   Gauge was on a quarter.   Put in £200.   Gauge not at half yet.   I was only out cold for a minute or two, honestly


----------



## Escada2004 (14 February 2012)

measles said:



			I was to get you pics as well - sorry.   Would you still like them?

My 7.5t Daf does about 400kms on £120 of diesel, very roughly.

New lorry had diesel in for the first time last week.   Gauge was on a quarter.   Put in £200.   Gauge not at half yet.   I was only out cold for a minute or two, honestly 

Click to expand...

Ooo yes would still like the pics, i like to be nosey 

Ouch ref £200 for not even quarter tank  i think i would have needed mouth to mouth!! My friend has a Daf she said its not bad, about on par with my cargo, but she was told Mans are expensive? I dont know anyone with one who i can ask


----------



## measles (14 February 2012)

Will get them done.   Never had a MAN but don't recall that our previous DAF or Merc were particularly bad.

Spotted our previous lorry at a show at the weekend.   It had somehow managed to get a different horsebox manufacturer's name and details stuck on it so buyers beware.   I had it built so it most def was not that make..!


----------



## Escada2004 (14 February 2012)

measles said:



			Will get them done.   Never had a MAN but don't recall that our previous DAF or Merc were particularly bad.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  no rush on the pics, only if you get time  i havent rulled out the other lorry yet, just want to keep my options open incase it dosnt come off


----------



## dieseldog (14 February 2012)

I've got an Iveco with a 3.9litre engine - its a bit less thirsty than the ones with the 5.9litre.  I've just got an app for my phone that works out MPG - not sure I want to know it though!


----------



## Escada2004 (14 February 2012)

dieseldog said:



			I've got an Iveco with a 3.9litre engine - its a bit less thirsty than the ones with the 5.9litre.  I've just got an app for my phone that works out MPG - not sure I want to know it though!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops i think ive asked a bad question havent i! I never work out how much livery/shoes/feed etc cost as i would probabaly pass out so understand no one wanting to work out how much their lorries are to run


----------



## icestationzebra (14 February 2012)

Newer engines will be more economic, if you are going older make sure they have been well maintained - ask to see service history. The weight of the lorry will impact fuel consumption considerably so beware fully fitted oak kitchens and every gadget - not only do they shrink your payload but your fuel economy. I had an iveco with an empty living and it did approx 45mpg but I never carried around any uneccessary kit like generators which can weigh a ton!


----------



## now_loves_mares (14 February 2012)

icestationzebra said:



			Newer engines will be more economic, if you are going older make sure they have been well maintained - ask to see service history. The weight of the lorry will impact fuel consumption considerably so beware fully fitted oak kitchens and every gadget - not only do they shrink your payload but your fuel economy. I had an iveco with an empty living and it did approx 45mpg but I never carried around any uneccessary kit like generators which can weigh a ton!
		
Click to expand...

Wow - that's about 50% more than my car does! 

I'm with everyone else though in the "lalala" fingers in ears category. I'm about to move from a trailer back to a 7.5tonne. "Luckily" I am currently using a very thirsty J-reg Disco, which is even worse than my day to day car, so am actually hoping for not so much of a differential


----------



## almorton (14 February 2012)

gem be careful of MAN lorries apparently they weigh a ton so smaller payload! 
ps costs me approx 65 quid to kingswood so work that mpg out lol!


----------



## measles (14 February 2012)

I def get more miles in our 7.5t than my elderly discovery..


----------



## perfect11s (14 February 2012)

It depends on the weight and the shape of the front for wind resistance then the condition of the lorry and driving style, The older pre 2001  will all do high teens low twentys at best and the newer limited ones will do low to mid twentys,  same as a car better on a run not so good if it's hilly  and knock a few mpg say 5 ish off if you are running right on max weight,


----------



## flyingfeet (14 February 2012)

Well you are all doing better than me!! DAF LF 150 Auto uses 19litres/100km. Which is 14 mpg ....


----------



## popsdosh (15 February 2012)

On a 7.5T 15-20 mpg would be a good budgeting range. ISZ are you sure you were not out of fuel and pushing it as thats an impossible figure with a 7.5T.
Strangely enough some of the more modern engines will be lower(MPG) than the older ones due to emission standards ,I am sure you do not wish to be bored with why.


----------



## perfect11s (15 February 2012)

Jen_Cots said:



			Well you are all doing better than me!! DAF LF 150 Auto uses 19litres/100km. Which is 14 mpg ....
		
Click to expand...

 Yes that's about right for one of those it has an allison torqueconverter box they are best suited to stop start work like city delivery or refuse colection, the gearing will be lower so the engine wil be reving higher  making it use more fuel when you're on the open road, the newest autos in trucks are mecanical electronic and get better economy than manual but you are looking at a very recent MAN or Iveco to get one of those...


----------



## blood_magik (15 February 2012)

our DAF LF was getting 19mpg the other day - its got a 3.9 litre engine.


----------



## lex2501 (15 February 2012)

*Sticks fingers in ears...lalalalalalala I can't hear youuuuu!!*

Ignorance is bliss  But my very very rough calculations would say approx £15 - £20 for each hour on the road. Mine is a 7.5ton DAF 52 plate


----------



## Escada2004 (15 February 2012)

almorton said:



			gem be careful of MAN lorries apparently they weigh a ton so smaller payload! 
ps costs me approx 65 quid to kingswood so work that mpg out lol! 

Click to expand...

Oh Amy thats because you have a 3.5t, dont rub it in  Will get weight before i buy anything anyway. Thats one good thing with the current Cargo its got nearly 2t payload so is light! 

Thanks everyone else for you imput i get the feeling it will just be a case of if i find a lorry i like buy it and just dont work out the cost 

The three i have to look at are all owned by people i know so at least i can give them all a good try out


----------



## icestationzebra (15 February 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			Wow - that's about 50% more than my car does! 

QUOTE]

Yep it was much better on fuel that the SWB Shogun  I had before it!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## icestationzebra (15 February 2012)

popsdosh said:



			On a 7.5T 15-20 mpg would be a good budgeting range. ISZ are you sure you were not out of fuel and pushing it as thats an impossible figure with a 7.5T.
Strangely enough some of the more modern engines will be lower(MPG) than the older ones due to emission standards ,I am sure you do not wish to be bored with why.
		
Click to expand...

Certain as I always worried about running out of fuel.  My OH worked it out and he has a spreadsheet for everything so I assume he was pretty accurate.  It was the smaller of the Iveco engines though and as I said very lightweight and had no luton which as someone else mentions does help aerodynamically.....


----------



## Rambo (15 February 2012)

My old Cargo 7.5t (5l+ engine) used to do around 18mpg. My lwb Shogun/trailer combo now does about 15mpg lol!

Weight will affect it though...as will weather conditions, journey type etc....


----------



## popsdosh (15 February 2012)

icestationzebra said:



			Certain as I always worried about running out of fuel.  My OH worked it out and he has a spreadsheet for everything so I assume he was pretty accurate.  It was the smaller of the Iveco engines though and as I said very lightweight and had no luton which as someone else mentions does help aerodynamically.....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if getting KM and miles mixed up(lorry would be KMs) still better than any figures I have ever seen for a 7.5T


----------



## applestroodle (15 February 2012)

lex2501 said:



			*Sticks fingers in ears...lalalalalalala I can't hear youuuuu!!*
		
Click to expand...

Me to!!


----------



## Escada2004 (15 February 2012)

lex2501 said:



			*Sticks fingers in ears...lalalalalalala I can't hear youuuuu!!*

Ignorance is bliss  But my very very rough calculations would say approx £15 - £20 for each hour on the road. Mine is a 7.5ton DAF 52 plate
		
Click to expand...

My god thats very cheap!


----------



## lex2501 (15 February 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			My god thats very cheap! 

Click to expand...

I must stress that this is a very rough estimate!! But generally a reliable rule of thumb. I wouldn't describe it as cheap when doing a 4 hour round trip with one horse on board though...  

Unfortunately, people who I have given lifts to in the past haven't believed this estimate and thought I was ripping them off so nice to hear that you think it is cheap


----------



## Super_Kat (15 February 2012)

I have an '03 plate MAN and TBH I'd rather not know


----------



## measles (15 February 2012)

Super_Kat said:



			I have an '03 plate MAN and TBH I'd rather not know 

Click to expand...

Lol!   Sorry


----------



## flyingfeet (15 February 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Yes that's about right for one of those it has an allison torqueconverter box they are best suited to stop start work like city delivery or refuse colection, the gearing will be lower so the engine wil be reving higher  making it use more fuel when you're on the open road
		
Click to expand...

Yes she was a recycling lorry in Salford, and has the allison gear box (very smooth!). I would still buy her again as a total pleasure to drive and I couldn't find many auto chassis to choose from (plus only done 22km when I bought her!!)


----------

